# You know you're a slingshot addict when...



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You grab a quick beer at your neighbor's and you pocket the empty because you're running low on cans!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> You grab a quick beer at your neighbor's and you pocket the empty because you're running low on cans!
> 
> View attachment 357216


You reply to this post.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

When you hold off drinking a beer on a Saturday afternoon until you get that last good shooting session in.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You know you're a slingshot addict when...
You're walking behind that beautiful woman and all you can think about is wondering how far her pantyhose will shoot a tennis ball...


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

When you crack a slingshot joke instead of a pumpkin spice joke you might be addicted to slingshots.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

When you keep your Slingshot closer to you then your wife when going to sleep!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

When you think "how hard could it be to boost the hdpe bathroom stall door"


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Need I say more?!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

When you go to Walmart for one thing and find yourself in the cooking utensils aisle wondering “ I bet I could make a sling from that “.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> When you go to Walmart for one thing and find yourself in the cooking utensils aisle wondering “ I bet I could make a sling from that “.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When all you have is a slingshot everything looks like ammo.
When all you have is ammo everything looks like a slingshot.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Checking the time to be home to not miss daylight.
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> When you think "how hard could it be to boost the hdpe bathroom stall door"


?
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

cromag said:


> Need I say more?!!
> View attachment 357223


Yes please, what does that have to do with?
ukj


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

When at a hockey game and wondering what the protective glass is made of and how many slingshots it would make. I bet it's polycarbonate.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

ukj said:


> Yes please, what does that have to do with?
> ukj


Sources of HDPE to melt and makes slabs to cut frames from.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

ukj said:


> ?
> ukj


In some of the restrooms I use the stalls and stall doors are made from HDPE, same as a lot of slingshots, and to "boost" means to take or steal.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> When you hold off drinking a beer on a Saturday afternoon until you get that last good shooting session in.


Gamekeeper John of the Uk won the Uk 20 meter comp after a heavy night, his eyesight was well under par and he fell asleep in between the 10 and 20 meter ranges.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you had to have any of this thread explained to you then you may not be an addict . Leave now while there is still hope for you .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

when you open a drawer for a pair of socks and all thats in there are SS frames,and your socks are in a cardboard box on the floor


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

.....when the simple hobby that fits in your pocket takes up 1/2 your work space.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

When you read old slingshot patent applications (I actually do this)

When you write adventure tales that feature slingshots (I actually do this too)

When your spouse groans "Not again" when the mail delivery person shows up, balances boxes (She actually does this)

When you contribute to threads like this (I just did this)


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

When everything you look at, you imagine as a potential target. And you're calculating how you'd take the shot, in your mind.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

only 1/2????


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

when every pouch, bag, backpack, etc. is a potential slingshot holder. especially at thrift stores


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

When you forget you ve left your animal castration devices and rings on the dining table as a few couples drop in for dinner.
'What are those?' questions spill out from the city dwellers. Your wife gulps and says:' The hors d'ouvres are ready dear, dont forget to put the tap washer device fitter away!'


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

When you replace your dryer and think……..”that would make a good catch box “.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> When you replace your dryer and think……..”that would make a good catch box “.


I had the exact same thought! I also have those thoughts on trash days when people throw out old cabinets.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep thinking my recycling can was made for recycling my ammo.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I look through my neighbors brush piles for forks.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

When your first thought in the morning is how you can improve your taper.

When your YouTube suggestions are now all from guys you’ve been gifted frames from.

When you’ve had to partially disassemble your washing machine because of the 1/4” ammo you forgot you left in your Jeans pocket.

When half your Facebook ads are now for exercise bands/equipment

When 99% of the pictures you take now feature a cutting mat in the background.

When you go shopping and buy your soup based on the size of the soup can.

When your English to Metric conversion becomes second nature.

When the only people that get your jokes are guys you don’t know on a niche Internet forum.

When you’ve completely confused Google analytics into thinking you must be Richard Simmons making exotic hardwood tables.

When you’ve been secretly calculating the exact yardage to your neighbors chili ristra..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you choose to have soup for lunch just so you can have the tin can for a can cut session using 1/2 " steel .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you scan garage sales in hopes of finding a vintage gem .


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

When your wife is tired of hearing you say I bet you could put bands on it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This is an epic thread. 🤣


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you log on to the forum several times a day .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you know the package delivery guy by his first name .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

treefork said:


> When you know the package delivery guy by his first name .


and he knows all your dogs names and brings them treats


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

When it is 14°f outside and you are happy to be out shooting because it's not too cold yet. 

Trying to figure out how cold you can go before your bands will stop pushing the steel with a flat trajectory.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

When the trees in your garden look like this:










Edit: and when you're not willing to stop shooting just because it's getting dark. A little Thrunite TI5 is your best friend...


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

when you drive by this tree everyday with a big honking burl on it that would make the most incredible figured wood slingshots ... and wonder if it would be worth it to go over one day after dark and lop it off


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

When you.re talking to an elderly dog walker in the woods at 7.00am in the morning sun and dew. She ambles off smiling. You think to yourself that you were being ultra nice not scaring her bcos you fussed her poodle, talked about the twittering birds, but then you look down and you notice your shorts are on back to front, inside out, more mesh than outer short fabric showing - all bcos you were so excited first thing to get out for a practice without much attention being paid to attire detail! (Ps 100% true)(moron)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

When you’ve raced desperately against twilight to cut and tie a replacement band set, cursing daylight savings time under your breath.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Amen Sandstone! When I get off work I have just a few minutes of light left to get my shots in!? It's the first thing I do when I get home his head straight to the yard.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Amen Sandstone! When I get off work I have just a few minutes of light left to get my shots in!? It's the first thing I do when I get home his head straight to the yard.


Yep, I always seem to lose that race. I always say I’m going to sit down and make up 10 band sets but that never seems to actually happen. 😂


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

When you spend more money on slingshots a week then on food.

wll


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

When you are seriously considering quitting your job to spend more time shooting slingshots.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

When you stare at your neighbors maple tree and count the number of forks on it. Then try to devise a plan to cut them without the neighbors seeing.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slingshot28 said:


> When you stare at your neighbors maple tree and count the number of forks on it. Then try to devise a plan to cut them without the neighbors seeing.


LOL, that is too funny as I was just doing that this past weekend…..my neighbor has some nice mature Maples


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i snagged a couple from the mother in laws house,lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

When the wife has totally succumbed to the fact the kitchen counter is your new sling storage spot as there are more slings on it than kitchen items, lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

treefork said:


> When you choose to have soup for lunch just so you can have the tin can for a can cut session using 1/2 " steel .


I've done that more than a few times.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I've done that more than a few times.


LOL, yep and I even save the pop tops with the pull tabs from the can lids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot those as well,make excellent stand alone targets that go flying when you hit'em


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

When you keep looking out for potential Natties on every possible trees even while driving!

Can't get off my instinct! Pretty distracting and dangerous when I'm driving!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Slingshot28 said:


> When you stare at your neighbors maple tree and count the number of forks on it. Then try to devise a plan to cut them without the neighbors seeing.


I like this HAHA! My tree forks were stolen from government planted trees on the road side...Expensive trees. Had to cut them like a ninja, made sure it's not at peak hour on the main road!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

HOE said:


> When you keep looking out for potential Natties on every possible trees even while driving!
> 
> Can't get off my instinct! Pretty distracting and dangerous when I'm driving!


LOL, I can truly relate as you just laid out my everyday commute.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

When you've taken over every flat surface in the Dining room..
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Living Room..









And spare bedroom..









I may have a problem 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

When you're fondling your slingshot under your desk at work 

Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

When you're food shopping and you base your purchases on which containers would make good ammo storage.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> When you're food shopping and you base your purchases on which containers would make good ammo storage.


Hahaha I hate Mentos, but perfect for small steel/.177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

When after a thunderstorm you check the catchbox first thing in the morning...


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

snydes said:


> when you drive by this tree everyday with a big honking burl on it that would make the most incredible figured wood slingshots ... and wonder if it would be worth it to go over one day after dark and lop it off


Been there , did it. Southern live oat in city park. On my bench now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> You know you're a slingshot addict when...
> You're walking behind that beautiful woman and all you can think about is wondering how far her pantyhose will shoot a tennis ball...


Well now that you mention it....


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

When you have a fully charged mini chainsaw in the car, looking.......


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

You keep a micro saw just in case!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

or 2 one in the trunk and one on my SAK,lol


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

When you are all up-to-date on slingshot youtube videos and are waiting for someone to upload a new one.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Karloshi said:


> When you are all up-to-date on slingshot youtube videos and are waiting for someone to upload a new one.


The whole of youtube's videos with the search term "slingshot" ? or only from some creators?

I'll add another one because I know you feel like this too...
When you are seriously considering starting an official slingshot sport federation in your country. or at the very least a club.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

when you get a checked bag instead of a carryon so some slings can go on vacation too.


----------

